# Ft Pickens 9-11-14 and palafox pier



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

Headed out wit live shrimp,Got to ft Pickens at 7:30am no bait around, no snapper,no Spanish mackrel.. so I left and went downtown palafox pier around 10ish n free floated my live shrimp and hooked on a big Spanish fought him for about 2 mins got him close up to the rubber bumpers and had no pier net so I grabbed my braided power pro 12 lb line and as I was pulling him up ,it snaps right where my swevel was tied  he was about 25inches


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

It happens.


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## crappie (May 26, 2014)

Pickens has been good for me the past few weeks, It looks like you went at dead low on the ass end of a neap tide following a full moon. Not sure if any of this matters, I have been trying to figure out what makes the fish just leave instantly. I had a fish at pickens last Sunday that hit my big silver spoon, I was using my 706z with 50 pound braid and the fish cut 40 pound seven strand on its 2nd run.


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

The Spanish has been there for about a month I heard. There prolly headed into the bay. I know down by the Martine park there's loads of ly s .... Ft Pickens isn't thick with bait anymore. Idk


----------

